# Pierce makes Andrei Kirilenko cry



## P-Dub34

My God, what a beast.



> Kirilenko's eyes started to tear in the locker room as he talked in a shaky voice about his frustrations and inability to stop Pierce. He played just four minutes in the final quarter because of his inept defense, but his small consolation was that none of his teammates could do any better.


http://www.sltrib.com/jazz/ci_3533914


----------



## Causeway

There's no crying in hoops!

Pierce really is a beast. 

At the allstar game LeBron said Kobe and Pierce were the most difficult guys for him to guard.


----------



## P-Dub34

Ron Artest has also said Pierce is the most difficult player for him to guard.


----------



## whiterhino

Especially this season!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I think he's just frustrated as this is the way the Jazz have been going all season. Come on, Mo Pete didn't cry after Kobe kicked his ***. No way you cry when a player scores on you.


----------



## agoo

Pierce made a grown man cry? That's kind of rude.


----------



## cgcatsfan

That's pretty funny.
Not to him I'm sure. 
Interesting way for Paul to get "good" press. 

Somebody pass that boy a kleenex.....


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

Paul Pierce makes me cry too.


----------



## HKF

It just goes to show that when Paul is in shape and motivated, he's one of the most devastating offensive players in the NBA.


----------



## endora60

WTChan said:


> I think he's just frustrated as this is the way the Jazz have been going all season. Come on, Mo Pete didn't cry after Kobe kicked his ***. No way you cry when a player scores on you.


General misery can make anybody cry, tough pro athlete or not. Specific misery--like trying to guard Paul Pierce--well, tears are absolutely justified. I remember Gilbert Arenas' eyes being wet after the Celtics got through with him in Boston last time. Pierce is just nearly impossible to defend when he's got himself going, and the frustration guys feel must be overwhelming.

Laurie


----------



## P-Dub34

Personally, I find it impressive that the man has such a passion for the game. On the other hand, though, it is still remarkable that he made a grown man cry.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Hopefully I'll never have to read another Celtics fan write that AK-47 is better than Pierce. About the only people that Kirilenko's ever made cry are Jazz fans.


----------



## P-Dub34

> Hopefully I'll never have to read another Celtics fan write that AK-47 is better than Pierce.


*blinks*

Who on earth would say that?


----------



## ATLien

This thread = :laugh:

Wow.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

Man thats embarasing. What a little girl Ak-47 is. Pierce is sick.


----------



## Causeway

I won't name the names of the players we have traded away that demanded the ball and kept it out of Pierce's hands too much (but one for example plays for the Heat - the other for MINN)...and Pierce already was having a great season...but he now looks like a freed man. There are many factors but this is a blast to see. The guy is fantastic.


----------

